# Signature Competition/SOTW 2 VOTING



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for the votes, The winner receives *200,000* credits, and the runner up gets *70,000* credits (thanks to N1 and Kryonicle)

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.

Make sure to vote for your favorite and as always NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF

Here are your entries:


*Michael Carson:










D.P.:










Spoken812:










Kryonicle:










chuck8807:










N1™:








*


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Voted for D.P :thumbsup:.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I went with chuck's piece. To me it just captured nature perfectly. Good job.

N1 was a close second as well. Good job by everyone though. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Went with D.P, I like the detail on the bug.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Was gonna go with DP cause the green really captures me but since he has been a bit of a bugger to me lately, I am boycotting all of his efforts. :bye02:








Well, not really.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> Was gonna go with DP cause the green really captures me but since he has been a bit of a bugger to me lately, I am boycotting all of his efforts. :bye02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, DP all the way.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I went Chuck, but I think D.P and N1's are frigging awesome too.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> Lady Bugs hold a special place in my heart.


 <3


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> Does that mean smileys hold a special one in yours? =p


Of course, what else would it mean? Lol.

Btw, I'm gonna leave voting open until monday. So we can get as many votes as possible.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> It could mean awww thanks for your vote i appreciate it. =p


Yeah, that's what I meant. :thumb02:


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Tough one between carson, dp, and chuck but had to go w/ chuck


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

N1...because he's pretty and his sig looks like my tat. <3


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P.....for sure then Chuck ,then N-1......All great work though guys.......:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Voting has ended, and the winner by one vote is chuck. Great job man. raise01:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

wow i thought we were gunna tie ...cool now i just have to try and defend it and thats nont gunna be easy


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> wow i thought we were gunna tie ...cool now i just have to try and defend it and thats nont gunna be easy


Congrats man. Also, how many credits are still owed? I forgot the amount I originally had.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

umm im not sure exaclty ...kryoncle sent me 100k i think so whatever was left over from that just take and throw into the next sotw winner i dont need anymore than 100k


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> umm im not sure exaclty ...kryoncle sent me 100k i think so whatever was left over from that just take and throw into the next sotw winner i dont need anymore than 100k


Nah, you still need the other 100. I have to wait for N1 to give his share, then I'll know what I'm giving.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to say, pick a theme for the next one so I can put it up tomorrow. I was supposed to put it up today.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont know if we've had a sotw with comic book character theme 

...but if we have then go with favorite athlete(non MMA)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> i dont know if we've had a sotw with comic book character theme
> 
> ...but if we have then go with favorite athlete(non MMA)


Comic book is good. I'll make the thread now, thanks.


----------



## Kimbosucks (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn chuck's sig is pretty amazing. Deserved the win.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Comic book is good. I'll make the thread now, thanks.


This is going to be AWESOME!


----------

